
Fractional Computation - Jason-Andrade
http://jasonandrade.ca/MathLibraries
======
Jason-Andrade
The Jason Andrade Math Libraries are the first to perform all Arithmetic and
Trigonometric operations on actual fractions consisting of two integers.

Absolutely none of the functions/methods use any floating-point or fixed-point
operations. All of the algorithms used by the math libraries are well known
and understood, and thus aren't patentable. However, many of them have been
more efficiently implemented than any other already existing library. For
example, an iterative implementation of the normally recursive Number
Theoretic Transform Multiplication algorithm facilitates vector computing
optimizations (initially for the iPhone).

